# Blower Motor Resistor wher do i buy one? 27150 62j00



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

removed the Blower Motor Resistor. I hope, part numbers match;however, i need to buy a replacement and napa does not have one. Where would you guys recomend i purchase this from and at what price.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to the dealer. They are not more than $20.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can buy a used one from me for $10 shipped if you'd like. It'd be there three days after I get the money. I take paypal and money orders. If you want it, send me a PM or e-mail.


----------

